# MP4-Datei mit Ton unterlegen und in .flv konvertieren



## Blacktempel (24. Oktober 2009)

Huhu,

also die ausgangslage ist folgende:

Ich habe einmal ein MP4-Video (ohne Ton) und eine MP3-Datei. Nun möchte ich das Video mit dem MP3 unterlegen und dieses dann als .flv-Datei haben. Ich kriege das zur Zeit zwar hin, allerdings nur mit mehreren malen SUPER und dem WMM. Die Qualität danach ist einfach nur noch grottig. Ich suche nun also eine Möglichkeit, das eben beschriebene so verlustfrei wie möglich umzusetzen. Im Moment läuft das so:
Ausgangsdateien:
.mp4 und .mp3
SUPER->
.wav und .mp3
WMM->
.wav
SUPER->
.flv

Danke im Voraus und mit freundlichen Grüßen

blacktempel

PS: Ja ich habe gegoogelt...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Oktober 2009)

wie mehr du das Video umwandelst um so weniger Qualität. 

also entweder gleich auf flv oder halt mit der schlechten qualität leben.


----------



## Blacktempel (24. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> wie mehr du das Video umwandelst um so weniger Qualität.
> 
> also entweder gleich auf flv oder halt mit der schlechten qualität leben.



Danke dass du das gleiche gesagt hast wie ich auch. Und um das eben "gleich in flv" zu konvertieren, brauche ich ein Programm, das, so meine Hoffnung, der buffed-Community bekannt ist.

Gruß, 

blacktempel


----------



## aseari (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß es nicht sicher, aber vielleicht kann Virtual-Dub bei der mp4-Datei den Ton hinterlegen und dann kannste die Datei speichern und gegebenenfalls zu flv konvertieren.


----------



## Raefael (25. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

wenn Du ein "bisschen" Geld investieren willst und kannst hol Dir Quicktime pro von Apple, ist nicht teuer.
Damit kannst Du dem Video einfach ohne Verluste eine Tonspur beifügen. 

Für das einpacken in einen FLV container bleibst Du entweder bei Super oder, wenn Du das ganze nur einmal machen willst, nimmst Dir die trial Version von Adobe Flash.

VirtualDup dürfte das nicht können, da kein AVI, evtl. gibts aber irgendwo im Netz ein Plugin für MP4, dann würde ich das nehmen.

*EDIT:*
Kurz mal nachgesehen, es gibt ein Plugin für VirtualDub, allerdings kann ich nicht sagen wie zuverlässig dieses arbeitet, gib dazu unterschiedliche Aussagen,
Alternativ könntest Du Avidemux verwenden, damit sollte es funktionieren. 

//Rafa


----------



## Gereng2 (7. Mai 2011)

Nur ein flv video konverter  kann diese Probleme lösen. Wenn du nicht wissen, wie diese video umwandeln, folst du flv konverter toturial. Einfach°°°°
Viel Glück


----------



## Zukane (7. Mai 2011)

Gereng2 schrieb:


> hallo, Eingentlich kannst du ein Konverter auf Computerhilfe finden.
> und SUPER ist OK



Super ist veraltet und unterstützt grade nicht so toll neue Hardware ;/


----------

